# Howdy



## J Lawrence (Jan 31, 2011)

Hi, I’m Jen from the UK and I write for pleasure.  I enjoy being part of the writing community and have been on Authonomy.com for a little while now.  Just wanting to broaden my horizons I stumbled across this site and I thought I’d take a look.

  [FONT=&quot]I have written two, of a three book series on (I’m sorry) Vampires (I know).  I will be looking for beta readers shortly so I can confidently upload onto Kindle.  Hoping to prove to myself that the market is still in want of another book in this genre. ;-) _Well you never know!._
[/FONT]


----------



## Gumby (Jan 31, 2011)

Hi Jen, welcome.   Congratulations on finishing two books, _that's _an accomplishment. And you are so right, you will never know unless you try, so go for it.


----------



## Nickie (Jan 31, 2011)

Welcome to the forums, Jen.


Nickie


----------



## Foxee (Jan 31, 2011)

Jen, even finishing the books is an accomplishment. You know how many people intend to write a book someday...and it's never today? So kudos on leaping that hurdle with not one but two books so far, fantastic! As for vampires...yeah, not my thing but I have a feeling that if you're a good YA writer your audience is still thirsting for more. 

Welcome to the forums. I hope you'll let us know how the Kindle adventure goes.


----------



## Erin Moede (Jan 31, 2011)

Wow, congrats on finishing two novels! =P that's really something.


----------

